# Hitachi C12RSH dust collection for shop vac



## Phil68 (Apr 28, 2012)

Figured I'd throw a picture up of how I hook my shop vac to the sliding miter saw… Fernco 2" collar is all. Quick and easy. The dust port on this saw isn't standard anything. It comes with a dust collection bag, but the port is an odd size. I use fernco reducers to adapt all my machines with 4" dc ports to accept a standard shop vac hose. The part that accepts the shop vac hose can be tightened to the point where friction holds the hose nice and snug.


----------



## mdawson2 (Dec 31, 2012)

I use the same type of fitting on mine.


----------



## cbfodalo (Mar 1, 2014)

So 2" fitting over the port on the saw. I have either 1.25" or 2.5" shop vac hoses, so how do I attach the shop vac to the other side?


----------



## Phil68 (Apr 28, 2012)

I have a 2 1/2 hose on a 16 gallon craftsman shop vac. Even though the fitting is a 2", the shop vac hose end slides right in to the other end of the fitting. I just snug the hose clamp down enough for a good pressure fit on the shop vac hose, making it a quick disconnect with an air tight seal. It looks confusing because the diameters don't appear to match up. I'm not sure if it's a difference between inside and outside diameters, but that connector works with my 2 1/2" shop vac hose.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Frana (Jun 28, 2014)

Just recently I had moved my c12rsh from its designated spot in the shop, with a home made dust shroud ducted into a 5" main. When I moved it, I lost the dust collection and figured I'd just go without. However, it's been quite the nuisance as I'm making a big mess that has to be cleaned up more than I want. So I went to the forums to find solutions to attempt to connect my festoon ct26 hose to save on running more 5" main around the shop. 
Just by chance I found a great solution with a fitting I've had laying around for more years than I can remember. By using the very first reduction sleeve of this universal adapter, everything fit snug! When I sliced off the 2nd reduction sleeve, there was a small inner rib that actually grabs the festool end and causes a friction fit. This is key for that end. The opposite slide slides in perfectly into the c12rsh port. 
You can either push the festool end seated all the way down or leave it snapped onto the rib portion on the end to swivel. Perfect fix!


----------



## Brad57 (Jul 19, 2020)

Thanks Phil68. Works perfectly using the 2X2 fitting as shown in your photo.


----------

